# new fangled chimney flashing



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

who does that?


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

very shiny!:whistling


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

looks like it was installed per manufacturer's recommendations and it'll last a year or two. they got exactly what they paid for. it's called kicking the can down the road. now was that explained to them when they bought it? :no: :laughing:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Damn!!! Every time i pull aluminum foil off the roll i get it all wrinkled, this guy must be a pro to get it that smooth around that chimney!:thumbsup: I bet he wraps his sandwiches with that stuff too!


----------

